# should you use caber even on a low dose of tren(150-200mg a week)



## dirkmcgirk (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks in advance for your responses guys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2017)

You should almost never use caber.  Just control your e2. Aromasin or adex take your pic. Get bloodwork done around week 5 or 6 and see where e2 is at.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 7, 2017)

But....   I love caber....


----------



## dsa8864667 (Mar 7, 2017)

bubbagump said:


> But....   I love caber....



Why the love for caber?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 7, 2017)

dsa8864667 said:


> Why the love for caber?



It's a DA. Makes you feel good. Can be addictive. 

I used it twice when I was just feeling like trash on tren last peak. Made me sleep like a baby.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 24, 2017)

I had caber on hand and never had to use it at all during my cycle. Ran tren for 6 weeks and kept my e2 in check using only arimidex. Good idea to keep on hand though.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Prolactin feeds of Estrogen. So if you run a lowdose of a 19 Nor Steroid, you can controle Prolactin with Caber. But if you use higher dosages of a 19 Nor, you definitly should try Caber. I was lactating after a while and really depressed. 9 hours after i took caber, i felt alot better. A week later lactate was almost gone.

If you start, try 0.5mg Mo/Th. If that doesnt work, bump it up to 0.5mg EOD. But dont do something redicilous like 1mg a day, because Caber can cause heart damage at higher doses.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Prolactin feeds of Estrogen. So if you run a lowdose of a 19 Nor Steroid, you can controle Prolactin with Caber. But if you use higher dosages of a 19 Nor, you definitly should try Caber. I was lactating after a while and really depressed. 9 hours after i took caber, i felt alot better. A week later lactate was almost gone.
> 
> If you start, try 0.5mg Mo/Th. If that doesnt work, bump it up to 0.5mg EOD. But dont do something redicilous like 1mg a day, because Caber can cause heart damage at higher doses.



You just said it feeds off estrogen. So control your estrogen like I said above and prolactin stays in check.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You just said it feeds off estrogen. So control your estrogen like I said above and prolactin stays in check.



In theory yes, but i still got high prolactin even though my estrogen was in range. Its dosage dependent.


----------

